# Fertilizers for beginner



## slimeneo (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a couple of plants; moneywort and anacharis and one small stem of creeping Jenny. However I'm definitely going to get more on Black Friday. I was wondering what kind of ferts I should get; I can't get excel because I hear it will melt anacharis. Perhaps API leafzone? Is flourish different than excel?

And also, if I do decide to get ferts, do I have to continue dosing after I run out, is it ok to stop dosing (or will that spur algae growth or kill the plant?)

Thanks!!


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Excel is entirely different from API Leaf Zone. And API Leaf Zone only supplies iron and potassium as I recall on the bottle. You'd need a more balance fertilizer between micro and macro. Flourish is the best choice and later on, you would want to switch to dry fert. That way you'll have more control on balancing your tank. Balance is everything and yes, Excel is different. Excel is a carbon based liquid used as an alternative to co2 injection.


----------



## slimeneo (Nov 3, 2012)

What kind of dry fert should I use? root tabs? I looked at some API root tabs, but the reviews don't look so good. Thanks!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Please describe your set up in more detail.

Tank size, lighting, livestock, feeding, water changes... 

Fish food can supply a lot of nutrients, and in a low light tank you may not need to supplement very much. API Leaf Zone was just right for my overstocked tanks when I started getting into plants. 

I would still look into a carbon source, though. If the tank is about 20 gallons or smaller a DIY-Yeast-Sugar sort of set up could really help.


----------



## slimeneo (Nov 3, 2012)

Diana K said:


> Please describe your set up in more detail.
> 
> Tank size, lighting, livestock, feeding, water changes...
> 
> ...


Sorry, I have a 10 gal tank. The lighting on the hood died.. so I am only using a desk lamp. I have 3 platys and 2 gold barbs (and a couple of platy fry) along with 3 nerite snails. I feed the adults once a day, but fast them once a week and I feed the fry at least 3 times a day. I do a 40% water change once a week.

I got a bunch of plants the other day, some plants include hygro difformis, ludwigia repens, hygro tiger, hygro bold, mermaid weed, bacopa caroliniana, rotala rotundifolia, limnophilia aromatica, lindernia rotundifolia variegated.

I have used a DIY yeast system before, although it's a pain to have to soak the glass diffusor in bleach every couple of weeks because it gets clogged. will it be necessary to have when I dose ferts? (both api leaf zone & flourish)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

> I got a bunch of plants the other day, some plants include hygro difformis, ludwigia repens, hygro tiger, hygro bold, mermaid weed, bacopa caroliniana, rotala rotundifolia, limnophilia aromatica, lindernia rotundifolia variegated


Gonna need a bigger tank!

Get the light situation fixed.

Dry ferts or liquid, the plants need:
Macros, ferts they use in large amounts:
Nitrogen (N), Phosphorus (P), Potassium (K)

Secondary ferts they use in moderate amounts:
Calcium (Ca), Magnesium (Mg), and Iron (Fe)

Micros, minerals they need in smaller amounts. 
(Long list)

Plants need carbon.

Sources:
Fish food and tap water supplies enough of most fertilizers that you might get by with API Leaf Zone (K and Fe) and a low level carbon source as long as the light is not too bright. But some of the plants are not going to make it.

When you improve the lighting you will need to supply more carbon, and a more regimented source of fertilizer. 
Macros and micros, and iron. Usually Ca and Mg come in with the tap water, unless the GH is really low. Then you would add GH booster.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (Nov 24, 2012)

I used dry fertz and osmocote root tabs. dosing 2 times a week for the dry.


----------



## slimeneo (Nov 3, 2012)

Diana K said:


> Gonna need a bigger tank!
> 
> Get the light situation fixed.
> 
> ...


I wish I could get a bigger tank, lol.

I'm dosing api leaf zone & flourish comprehensive now. They seem to be doing alright. I have some osmocote root tabs too, I put a couple in the gravel. The plants seem to be doing well 

I'll get the yeast set up running then. Thanks for the help


----------

